
Ask HN: Any new C development in recent time? - sushobhan
When it comes to programming, C is my one and only love. Though in professional life I never ever used it in any of the client projects, but the love always remains the same. I&#x27;m kind of nostalgic about C. Just curious, is there any new development going on?
======
dllthomas
I had a greenfield C project at a position ~3 years ago, working on HFT
infrastructure. That said, I expect most new C projects are embedded.

------
rumcajz
i wrote this: [http://libdill.org](http://libdill.org)

~~~
sushobhan
That's great. But until we see these new libraries included in C definition,
how new users will know that C is live? I think C11 is the last C standard,
that is almost 6 years from now. Feeling sorry for this amazing language.

~~~
rumcajz
The fact that C never changes is the best part of the language, IMO.

